# Home office Reno Tax Deduction?



## Rainey (Mar 18, 2012)

I suspect this may have come up in earlier discussions but couldn't find anything in the forums.
If I put an addition on my house to allow for an office for my business, is any portion of the renovation tax deductible?


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't deduct any part of the renovation. Deducting the renovation expenses would interfere with your principal residence exemption when you come to sell your house. I would keep the renovation as adding to the value of your residence so that the whole thing is exempted from capital gains tax later on.

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/ebci/cjcm/srch/bscSrch?lang=en&bscSrch=home+office+expenses


----------

